# Las 25 bicis de montaña más importantes .



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados, honorables y conocedores miembros:

En la reciente edición del mes de julio del año en curso , la revista Mountain Bike Action tuvo a bien publicar un artículo llamado " Las 25 bicis de montaña más importantes hasta la fecha "

Ni hagan bilis si su bici adorada no está en la lista, recuerden que es el punto de vista de la revista .

También sabemos que MBA no es del agrado de muchos, a lo mejor por el precio ja ja ja.

Desde mi óptica personal, me parece que no andan lejos de la realidad.

VA LA LISTA .

*AMP Research B-4*

BIONICON EDISON

CANNONDALE F 5

*CANNONDALE Raven*

*ELLSWORTH Truth*

*FOES 2:1 FXR*

FISHER Supercaliber 29

*FAT CHANCE BICYCLES*

FISHER Superfly 100

*GIANT Trance*

*GIANT Warp*

*INTENSE 5.5 FRO*

*MOUNTAIN CROSS RACING Descender*

*MOUNTAIN CYCLE San Andreas*

*NINER Air 9 Carbon*

*PROFLEX 856*

PIVOT Firebird

PIVOT Mach 5.7

*REDLINE Mono Cog*

*SANTACRUZ Superlight*

*SPECIALIZED Stumpjumper*

SPECIALIZED S-Works Epic 29er

*TITUS Moto-Lite*

TREK Fuel EX 9

*TURNER 5 Spot*

Aquí cada quien puede dar su propio punto de vista , total opinar no cuesta nada .

Yo estoy de acuerdo con las que subrayé y puse en negritas.

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

buena informacion, alguien sabe que revistas de mtb se pueden conseguir al menos en mexico?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ok, estoy aburrido y me cuesta empezar a chambear en las manianas...

Yo sacaria la Titus Motolite y pondria la Racer X o incluso la Switchblade... tal vez incluso la Quasi-Moto seria mas importante siendo la precursora de la bici de lo que hoy es "All Mountain"

Sacaria la Ellsworth Truth e incluiria la Ironhorse Hollowpoint MKII (primera bici de DW)

Otra que sacaria de la lista seria la 5.5 y pondria la Tracer.

Definitivamente falta en la lista la Nicolai Nucleon TFR.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Incluso la Racer X la pondría en lugar de la Truth .

Pondría alguna de las Specialized FSR que la verdad si han hecho historia .

Faltan algunas bicis clásicas de DH 

Saludos


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Chale, pare una lista de los anunciantes de MBA...


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

CANNONDALE Raven

MOUNTAIN CYCLE San Andreas

NINER Air 9 Carbon

y la:

crosstrak sonoma, la lodestar, karpiel, klein??

yo tuve una san andreas..era la onda, pero muy pesada, y eso que la traia con xtr... esto en el 97...la cannondale raven, esta criminal; tengo un compa que conserva una todavia. la niner air 9 carbon si me comprara una de rodado 29, esa fuera


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo con esta lista.

Se ve que el editor es un profundo conocedor, y verdaderamente sabe de buenas bicis.

En especial por incluir la FOES FXR 

Saludos


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

... prefiero quedarme callado... pero aunque en muchos casos esta bien, en otros parece lista de anunciantes.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> ... prefiero quedarme callado... pero aunque en muchos casos esta bien, en otros parece lista de anunciantes.


Tu eres PRDista verdad?? ja ja, siempre llevando la contraria!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Tu eres PRDista verdad?? ja ja, siempre llevando la contraria!


si sigues diciendo esas cosas de mi voy y te armo una manifestación.... 

No, no le voy al partido amarillo. Por eso dije que era mejor quedarme callado, pero si veo que casi todos los comentarios de revistas favorecen mucho a las marcas que se anuncian en ellas.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> si sigues diciendo esas cosas de mi voy y te armo una manifestación....
> 
> No, no le voy al partido amarillo. Por eso dije que era mejor quedarme callado, pero si veo que casi todos los comentarios de revistas favorecen mucho a las marcas que se anuncian en ellas.


Eso fué mensaje subliminal porque la carita que pusiste es amarilla! ja ja 

El punto es que yo también estoy de acuerdo contigo, son las marcas que siempre se anuncian en esa revista pero bueno, creo que generalmente tienen razón aunque hay veces que sí exageran.

saludos


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Eso fué mensaje subliminal porque la carita que pusiste es amarilla! ja ja
> 
> El punto es que yo también estoy de acuerdo contigo, son las marcas que siempre se anuncian en esa revista pero bueno, creo que generalmente tienen razón aunque hay veces que sí exageran.
> 
> saludos


jejejeje

Mira, la verdad, yo creo que muchas veces las listar, formales e informales, de "esta es la mejor bici" o "estas son las mejores bicis" son muy relativas. También se que es difícil, o imposible, para cualquier revista probar todas las bicis de todos los segmentos para decir: "de todas las bicis, estas son las que mas nos han gustado". Simplemente no hay tiempo para probar todas las bicis. Y también interviene el factor de 'esta bici me gustó mas a mí por que es roja' (aunque a veces nos justificamos diciendo que es tal o cual cosa).

En algunas bicis de esta lista si coincido, en otras la verdad no se (no llevo tanto tiempo como para realmente ver los impacto de tal o cual bici), pero por decir, de las Pivot, aunque se (o por lo menos creo) que son muy buenas bicis, no veo que hayan sido especiales, sino que son otras bicis con DW que son muy buenas, pero no croe que hayan creado un nuevo nicho o una tendencia nueva.

Inclusive de las propagandistas, hubiera puesto mas la Epic mod. 2005 o 2004 por ser de las primeras dobles en ganar un mundial en XC en lugar de la 29, que aunque a la mejor la de 29" actual le de vueltas a la primera, no cambió las reglas o percepciones de la bici.

Poner la Pivot Firebird en lugar de la SC Nomad? No se como se comparen en funcionamiento, pero desde que salio la Nomad, en cuantos lados y foros no ves, por lo menos, un thread que dice 'como se compara esta bici contra la Nomad', y cuando ves 'como se compara esta bici contra la Firebird'? Honestamente, no hay punto de vista en cuanto a la relevancia de ambas bicis.

Y creo que concuerdo con TLB en cuanto a las subrayadas de la lista, aunque quizás con Warp en cuanto a poner la Switchblade en lugar de la Moto Lite.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> jejejeje
> 
> Mira, la verdad, yo creo que muchas veces las listar, formales e informales, de "esta es la mejor bici" o "estas son las mejores bicis" son muy relativas.
> 
> ...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Chale.... estariamos mejor con Lopez Obrador.....


----------



## msv (Jul 2, 2011)

the last biker said:


> rzozaya1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Yo compro y leo unas 10 revistas al mes de ciclismo y leo otro montón que no compro y las compartimos entre cuates , todas están repletas de anuncios , no hay ni para donde hacerse hasta Dirt se está comercializando, Specialized, Trek , Giant, Cannondale,Niner tienen anuncios por todos lados y está bien , de eso se trata la publicidad y la mercadotecnia , y todavía mejor si el producto avala lo que los anuncios dicen.
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

msv said:


> the last biker said:
> 
> 
> > Last Biker ¿sabes si todavía se consigue la revista Bike? Hace años que no la veo en los Sangrons.
> ...


----------



## msv (Jul 2, 2011)

No conozco esa revista española, la que yo conozco es una gringa con la palabra bike en minúsculas en la portada y se distingue por tener una fotografía excelente. En cada número sacan una sección que se llama buzz con algunas de las mejores fotos que he visto de MTB. También participan en algunas películas de MTB. Hasta donde yo sé sí se llama bike, así a secas. De seguro la habrás visto.

Saludos


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

msv said:


> , la que yo conozco es una gringa con la palabra bike en minúsculas en la portada y se distingue por tener una fotografía excelente. En cada número sacan una sección que se llama buzz con algunas de las mejores fotos que he visto de MTB. También participan en algunas películas de MTB. Hasta donde yo sé sí se llama bike, así a secas.
> Saludos


Dejaron de traerla hace algún rato, lo mismo que otra que a mí se me hacía la mejorcita, que es Dirt Rag. Lástima.


----------



## msv (Jul 2, 2011)

Que pena. Es una de las mejores revistas y no es lo mismo chutársela en la compu (se dificulta a la hora de leerla en el baño). 
Otra que me gustaba mucho es Mountain Bike. Recuerdo buenos artículos de Zapata Espinoza y Captain Dondo entre otros durante la década de los 90.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Zapata ya tiene tiempo que regreso a las revistas , anda en MBA.

Saludos.


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

doccoraje said:


> Dejaron de traerla hace algún rato, lo mismo que otra que a mí se me hacía la mejorcita, que es Dirt Rag. Lástima.


Leí una vez la revista Dirt Rag, algo así como Gatopardo para MTBkers. 

Ahora, ya que hablan de revistas (y perdón por el secuestro del tema) qué opinan de Bike a Fondo, la revista mexicana? Es de Editorial Televisa, pero las comparaciones entre la Alubike Dropper y la Turbo de Panadería con Canasta me parecen fuera del contexto de nuestro interés.

La compré un par de veces, me cansé de encontrar errores ortográficos y de que califiquen a la Specialized Stumpjumper FSR como bici de Downhill. Juré no hacerlo más. 

Sé que de despotriqué un montón ya, pero, y ustedes qué opinan?

P


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

pabloquintana said:


> Leí una vez la revista Dirt Rag, algo así como Gatopardo para MTBkers.
> 
> Ahora, ya que hablan de revistas (y perdón por el secuestro del tema) qué opinan de Bike a Fondo, la revista mexicana? Es de Editorial Televisa, pero las comparaciones entre la Alubike Dropper y la Turbo de Panadería con Canasta me parecen fuera del contexto de nuestro interés.
> 
> ...


Yo consideraría Bike a fondo como un insulto a todas las personas que tengan el infortunio de compararla en algún momento de escasa lucidez.

Los errores de ortografía, de fotografías (anuncian unos zapatos y la foto es de unos guantes por poner un ejemplo), las "comparativas" dicen pura estupidez y realmente no proporcionan nada de información valiosa, los "tests" sólo alaban a las bicis y no dicen nada en concreto sobre cómo se manejan o su comportamiento, en las fotos de los tests siempre sacan a las bicis haciendo caballito o pegando brincos sin sentido y un tal X Melgoza hace todos los tests y artículos y para colmo no sabe ni escribir (no digamos redactar).

Realmente es una lástima que una revista de televisa sea tan mala y ojalá que nadie la compre más porque sólo nos quema a los mexicanos con la calidad tan deplorable.

Algo más? ja ja.

ahh y además todos los test son de bicis chafísimas o más bien, súper sencillas y sacan las hardtails como bicis de downhill casi casi ja ja. 
saludos a todos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

pabloquintana said:


> qué opinan de Bike a Fondo, la revista mexicana? Es de Editorial Televisa,
> 
> Sé que de despotriqué un montón ya, pero, y ustedes qué opinan?
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

the last biker said:


> Y ya para concluir con esto , tiene toda la razón Psycho Marco respecto al UNI-PROVADOR de bicis en esa revista...


Jijiji 

eXelente referencia a la calidad de la revista.

Increíble es que les envié al menos tres mensajes al editor sobre la Horror-tografía de la publicación, y se los pasaron por el Arc de Triomphe.

Tendremos que seguir sacando de México nuestros pesos para recibir calidad en las opiniones de este deporte.

P :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Yo también pensé en escribirles, pero viendo que ni el editor sabe escribir, pensé "para qué tomarme la molestia de escribirles". 
Ahora, les comento que yo estuve inscrito un año porque en la popobike de 2009 fui a echar ojo a los stands y después de 2 caguamas me encontré el de Bike y por 100 pesos me vendieron la inscripción. 

Mea culpa (o del alcohol ja ja).


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Yo también pensé en escribirles, pero viendo que ni el editor sabe escribir, pensé "para qué tomarme la molestia de escribirles".
> Ahora, les comento que yo estuve inscrito un año porque en la popobike de 2009 fui a echar ojo a los stands y después de 2 caguamas me encontré el de Bike y por 100 pesos me vendieron la inscripción.
> 
> Mea culpa (o del alcohol ja ja).


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Abogado Psycho Marco :

Jue tan juerte el efeicto del alcohol que en lugar de suscripción a la revista te dieron una "Inscripción" hip..a la tortura de recibirla ¿cada mes ? hip ..y en lugar de quedar suscrito , quedaste " inscrito" a leer faltas de ortografía y a clases de sintaxis chafa ja ja ja

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## msv (Jul 2, 2011)

Esos alcoholes sí que pegaron... 

¿Hay alguna publicación mexicana que valga la pena?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

msv said:


> Esos alcoholes sí que pegaron...
> 
> ¿Hay alguna publicación mexicana que valga la pena?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Claro que sí !!! , el TV y Novelas, el Tele-guía, el Hola , ja ja ja ja ja

Ya en serio referente al mountain bike segun yo NO ....que lástima y que triste .

De comprar el Bike a Fondo mexica , el Ride, o La bicicleta mejor comprar el Sensacional de Vaqueros o Sensacional de Luchas y si se tienen alrededor de 14 o 15 años la revista H ja ja ja ja

Mientras tanto pues ni modo a comprar revistas de mtb americanas, inglesas, francesas, alemanas , españolas , italianas .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Yo ya tambien renuncie a cualquiera de las americanas. Las unicas que me laten son MBR y Singletrack. Lastima que sean tan caras y se batalle tanto en encontrarlas.

Lastima que no se una palabra de aleman, porque la Bike alemana se ve muy buena.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Yo ya tambien renuncie a cualquiera de las americanas. Las unicas que me laten son MBR y Singletrack. Lastima que sean tan caras y se batalle tanto en encontrarlas.

Lastima que no se una palabra de aleman, porque la Bike alemana se ve muy buena.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Lastima que no se una palabra de aleman, porque la Bike alemana se ve muy buena.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## endorphin (Jul 2, 2011)

Juas juas, ninguna Klein? Las primeras OCLV? Donde están Kona o Marin? Vamos vamos...


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Warp said:


> Yo sacaria la Titus Motolite y pondria la Racer X o incluso la Switchblade... tal vez incluso la Quasi-Moto seria mas importante siendo la precursora de la bici de lo que hoy es "All Mountain"


 X 1,000

Y ninguna Yeti ??? La F.R.O. necesita estar ahi, tambien alguna de las Litespeed de los ´90s, la Ritchey P21 ? Definitivamente la lista es para neo-pseudo-downhilleros 

Yo feliz con mi hardtail 1X9, de Reynolds 853 con rodados 650b 

Saludos


----------

